# Networking receivers



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

What is the purpose of having an AVR that can be connected to a home network? Can you actually connect to the internet through one of these AVR's? Download netflix movies, etc?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For most, no. A roku, apple TV, Popcorn Hour, HTPC...the list goes on and one...will be less expensive and give you more functionality then stepping up to a more expensive AVR just for their networking capabilities.

The main advantage is simplicity: No extra remote, no extra boxes, no extra cables (or at most, 1 extra Cat5).

One main disadvantage, what happens when a new service is released. AVR manufacturers often roll new features into their next year models, but don't often update firmware for older units. Small media streamer boxes have to keep up to date, or their product quickly loses market share to those who do add new features. And, if you have to replace the product all together, you're out $100 for a media streamer vs. $1000 for an AVR.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

For some it's internet radio, others have DNLA which is a protocol to allow music sharing over the network. If your PC or laptop had your music on it, you could stream it to the receiver directly instead of using a cable in room.

If you're like me, you have the music on a server in the basement and then don't worry about hard drive or fan noise and can stream it. I have a Squeezebox for my streaming, as my receiver predates the network functionality.

Not sure about Netflix, although the new Marantz unit had some video capability, I believe.

Plus it can update firmware more easily for the newest codecs, bug fixes, etc.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, for the most part. most networking AVRs will give you acess to netflix, as will most networking disc players. 
Networking is kind of a neat function, but probably not a deal sealer as you can do the same thing wit a Roku box for about $100. In most cases, a "networking AVR" isn't going to give you internet radio.
Remember, the more functions you put in one place, he more you have you must rely on that one component.lddude:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I can't think of any AVRs that do Netflix, of the top of my head. Can someone point some out?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

eugovector said:


> I can't think of any AVRs that do Netflix, of the top of my head. Can someone point some out?


Ditto. Just devices that do so are all that i can think of. Most streaming AVR's are meant for say internet radio or streaming music off the laptop.:dontknow:


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

So basically the network AVR's allow you to connect to a home network to play music or video stored on a computer. You can also update firmware(the same way Blu ray players do).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

browndk26 said:


> So basically the network AVR's allow you to connect to a home network to play music or video stored on a computer. You can also update firmware(the same way Blu ray players do).


Hello,
In addition, there is Pandora Radio, Sirius/XM, vTuner (which is fantastic), and Rhapsody as well. The NR AVR's are quite handy and they seem to be starting to be included in less expensive AVR's as well whereas it used to be only on Flagship AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> In addition, there is Pandora Radio, Sirius/XM, vTuner (which is fantastic), and Rhapsody as well. The NR AVR's are quite handy and they seem to be starting to be included in less expensive AVR's as well whereas it used to be only on Flagship AVR's.
> Cheers,
> JJ


It seems like they are on the more expensive AVR's. Onkyo seems to be the only one offering that feature on many models. I think the Yamaha or Pioneer ones are a step above what I would be willing to pay. I cannot afford a new/refurbished one right now anyway.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

browndk26 said:


> It seems like they are on the more expensive AVR's. Onkyo seems to be the only one offering that feature on many models. I think the Yamaha or Pioneer ones are a step above what I would be willing to pay. I cannot afford a new/refurbished one right now anyway.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Right on! Sadly, it seems there is more to be excited with our Basketball Program than the Football Program. This is Ray Goff era ineptitude for our Football Team as they were only able to muster 2 bloody Field Goals against Central Florida in the Bowl Game. Tough times ahead it seems for our Football Program, but Murray does have a shot a being something special. Losing A.J Green is going to really hurt.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Right on! Sadly, it seems there is more to be excited with our Basketball Program than the Football Program. This is Ray Goff era ineptitude for our Football Team as they were only able to muster 2 bloody Field Goals against Central Florida in the Bowl Game. Tough times ahead it seems for our Football Program, but Murray does have a shot a being something special. Losing A.J Green is going to really hurt.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hopefully UGA gets some good players to help out Murray. As usual the dawgs have potential but cannot get it together.

Which AVR do you think is better.

Yamaha 867 or Onkyo 708?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

browndk26 said:


> Hopefully UGA gets some good players to help out Murray. As usual the dawgs have potential but cannot get it together.
> 
> Which AVR do you think is better.
> 
> Yamaha 867 or Onkyo 708?


Hello,
I would go with the 708 due to it offering Audyssey MultEQ, THX Certification and Post Processing. and Preamp Outputs. I think the Yamaha might have Preamp Outputs, but am not positive.

I am really impressed with Yamaha's new Avantage line of AVR's they really look incredible, but we are not talking about them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I think the 708 would do you more favors then the Yamaha due to the reasons listed by jack, for me, even if i didn't have outboard amplification i'd know that i have the option of upgradeing in the power department if it was ever needed.:T


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Can networking AVR's connect to a network wirelessly? If yes, what external device do they need to do this. Is it safe to say wired is the best way to connect?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The 867 is comparable to the A1000, but its on average $200 cheaper, has less of a warranty, has a less advanced version of the YPAO than the A1000, and doesn't have the 5th foot for major differences. It does have pre-amp outputs and obviously has the network functionality, its a decent unit. 

Personal preference says go with the Yamaha as I am not a fan of onkyo but you won't be disappointed with either, and the onkyo does have Audessy MultiEQ which is a plus.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Wired is best, but there are products called Wireless Bridges that can make a wireless link to a place in your house that doesn't have a direct wire handy.

I have one from Buffalo technologies that has 4 ports and will do 802.11g speeds. Not the best, but pretty simple and it works. I can stream HD movies to my Viera TV via Netflix, so it is fast enough. Plenty fast for audio or firmware updates.


----------



## Mal01 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, a wireless bridge is whatnyou will need. Networking avr's are great. Just make sure the one you get does what you want. I had a pioneer SC-05 and it wouldn't stream flac, my Onkyo 5508 does. I just started using Internet radio(Pandora) and really like it. I had Sirius but dropped it. 
can you stream Netflix through your avr without a set top box?


----------



## golfnut (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a Denon 4311 that I use to access Internet Radio and Pandora from the internet and a media streamer locally. It also offers Flickr, Napster, and Rapsody but I haven't used them. The same services are offered on their 3311. Firmware updates are also delivered via the internet. Connectivity is wired but as previously posted you can easily find a wireless bridge. I use an IPOD Itouch with wifi to control the unit from other rooms. It's like having an RF remote.


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

Wireless will work fine for net radio or updates. While it may work for video I never use wireless for video due to stutters and dropouts etc. Things you simply won't get with wired. For now wireless is still slower and prone to interference and transmission issues. Much harder to hack also.

Good luck


----------

